# Parole officer??



## lotusindigo (Nov 27, 2007)

When I got home yesterday, I found the card from a parole officer stuck in my door. It said that I was supposed to call them today. Um, does anybody have any idea why I would get this? I've never been in jail before, and as far as I'm aware, parole officers are supposed to deal with people who have been in jail? I haven't committed any crimes either, except for some speeding tickets. Any ideas? It's not like it had my name on it, so maybe it was supposed to be for the tenant that lived in my apartment before me...


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 27, 2007)

Weird.


----------



## Victoria Anne (Nov 27, 2007)

Lotus dear I would say you have nothing to worry about but I would suggest you give him a call so he will know that his parolee does not live there and avoid an untimely visit by him later.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 27, 2007)

If you are not on probation or parole and are not a convicted felon, then it's probably not for you. To be on the safe side, call the number and find out what it's all about. Every once in a while another person will use another's name when they get a ticket and that second person gets a conviction that they don't know about. I've represented people who have had that happen, they get served with a warrant and it's not them. Don't ignore this, get it straightened out ASAP! More likely you are right it's for a previous tenant, but deal with it. If you have any questions you can PM me.


----------



## Manda (Nov 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Victoria Anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lotus dear I would say you have nothing to worry about but I would suggest you give him a call so he will know that his parolee does not live there and avoid an untimely visit by him later. Ditto on that!


----------



## Bexy (Nov 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you are not on probation or parole and are not a convicted felon, then it's probably not for you. To be on the safe side, call the number and find out what it's all about. Every once in a while another person will use another's name when they get a ticket and that second person gets a conviction that they don't know about. I've represented people who have had that happen, they get served with a warrant and it's not them. Don't ignore this, get it straightened out ASAP! More likely you are right it's for a previous tenant, but deal with it. If you have any questions you can PM me. I totally agree. Do you have a friend living there? Could it have been for that friend perhaps? Is there a close neighbor? Either way, call and get it cleared up.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 28, 2007)

Theres only one way to find it what its about. You got to call them.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 28, 2007)

LOL that is really bizare! definately give them a call! and then tell us what happened!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 28, 2007)

Call "your" parole officer and keep us updated! =)


----------



## Shelley (Nov 28, 2007)

I agree with the others in regards to calling the parole officer. Please keep us updated.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 28, 2007)

I say just give him a call so he knows whats going on. Maybe he thinks you might know someone...or he just confused you or your apartment number. Ive gotten those about 10 times already and they are always confused thinking someone else lived their.


----------



## farris2 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sure it wasnt for you.Just give them a call.


----------



## lummerz (Nov 29, 2007)

My only guess is that they went through the neighborhood wanting to ask some questions about a felon that used to or lived in the area???

I would also call them and see what's up...


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 29, 2007)

they may also be looking for someone who knows you...


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 29, 2007)

wow idk but i would be freaked out. Im sure they just want to ask you some q's about someone.


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 1, 2007)

I agree, I would give them a call. It's either you know someone they have questions about or they put it on the wrong door.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 3, 2007)

Did you call to find out what they wanted?


----------



## Nox (Dec 5, 2007)

What did you find out about "your" parole? Was it mis-delivered?


----------



## han (Dec 5, 2007)

i agree with the others, call there office to see what or who it is they want.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Dec 18, 2007)

Any update?


----------



## lotusindigo (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey guys, sorry I missed all these responses... I spend all my time in the Mineral Makeup forum! You guys were right... I called "my" parole officer. She wasn't there and I had to leave a message. She never called back, and I haven't received any notice since, so it can't have been anything that important or directly pertaining to me. It does make me feel unsafe about my neighborhood, however...

Thanks for following up, guys!


----------

